# My 99 Gdub...



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)




----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

very nice... what r ur future plans? (besides the ones on ur sig)


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

whiteb14 said:


> *very nice... what r ur future plans? (besides the ones on ur sig) *


Well I got the M3 Spoiler & front lip I need to paint then thats going on, 50% tint all around then Ill decide on more once I get to that point...saving for my wedding right now, so I cant do everything Id like to do...


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

getting married huh? congrats :cheers: im actually proposing to my girl by next year... anyways thats another story... post pics of the ride after the painting and good luck


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

whiteb14 said:


> *getting married huh? congrats :cheers: im actually proposing to my girl by next year... anyways thats another story... post pics of the ride after the painting and good luck *


Yup...taking the big step in october, so all my money is on hold right now, Im still sneakily modding the ride, the painting should be done next month (maybe this month hopefully)...

Hope everything works out with you...


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

HEY.....U showing off all over the internet now huh--lol. 

I want to let all U guyz know this is my G20 dawg!!--so be NICE....hes a little sensitive sum times..


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

MP2050 said:


> *HEY.....U showing off all over the internet now huh--lol.
> 
> I want to let all U guyz know this is my G20 dawg!!--so be NICE....hes a little sensitive sum times.. *


LOL...dont make me start quoting all them times you started to cry cuz I wasnt online when you needed my help... LOL...yea jus thought Id get a few posts up here since I finally took pics of my ride. Added a few new pics to the G20.net gallery: http://www.g20.net/gallery/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=1536


----------



## CarloSR (Nov 29, 2002)

Nice G !!
Do I know u ??


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

CarloSR said:


> *Nice G !!
> Do I know u ??
> *


LOL...nice Avatar.


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)




----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

yo i PMed ya


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

nice


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

My 2 Girls:


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Clean a$$ G20. I've always liked the look of those. I'd like to have one to do a DET swap in. Keep it clean.


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

wickedsr20 said:


> *Clean a$$ G20. I've always liked the look of those. I'd like to have one to do a DET swap in. Keep it clean.  *


That's every SR20 owners dream  Imma work on the exterior first then move on to the engine later down the road. Im not much of a racer, so no need for that now...


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

New pictures:


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

lookin good!


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

i want one of those cars. whats the going rate for a 99-00 good condition good miles G20?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

HKS20DET said:


> *i want one of those cars. whats the going rate for a 99-00 good condition good miles G20? *


Got mine for 13....15 after taxes with with about 60,000 miles and all the Extra Goodies: Fogs,Sun roof,Wing,Leather,Bose,Cd changer,LSD,ABS, and ofcourse SR20!!!

Yeah ya Nissans betta get ready for the G20-TAKE OVER!!...damn Im such a traitior.... 





































Still got LUV for my Sentras and 200s.....


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

HKS20DET said:


> *i want one of those cars. whats the going rate for a 99-00 good condition good miles G20? *


There's a few for sale on G20.net. Check it out...your prolly looking at 10k+ for a G... 

MP, you are such a traitor...I love it...


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

MP2050 said:


> *Got mine for 13....15 after taxes with with about 60,000 miles and all the Extra Goodies: Fogs,Sun roof,Wing,Leather,Bose,Cd changer,LSD,ABS, and ofcourse SR20!!!
> 
> Yeah ya Nissans betta get ready for the G20-TAKE OVER!!...damn Im such a traitior....
> 
> ...


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

MP got a 99, stock for now. His Sentra got wrecked so he "moved up" a lil.


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

Finally got a cardomain page: http://www.cardomain.com/id/dsigns


----------

